# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الشيك في ضوء أحكام القانون التجاري الجديد

## هيثم الفقى

الشيك 


في ضوء أحكام القانون التجاري الجديد

*رقم 17 لسنة 1999*




*--------*


*إعداد صابر محمد عمار*

*مقدمة* 










*هى
مح**ـ**اولة
للقراءة المشتركة لأحكام الشيك فى ظل أحكام القانون التجارى الصادر بالقانون 17
لسنة 1999 ولعل الشيك هى واحدة من أهم نقاط الوقوف الطويلة فى هذا القانون لما له
من أهمية فى الحياة العملية وما شابه من اضطراب فى ظل أحكام القانون الملغى 0* 





*وقد
إستهدف المشرع بالتنظيم الكامل للشيك اعادة الثقة والهيبة الى الشيك فى التعامل
باعتباره أداة وفاء ، فهل نجح المشرع فى ذلك ؟! سؤال يتردد على كل لسان ، ومعاً
نصل الى الإجابة التى أعتقد أنها مبكرةً جداً فى الحكم على تشريع على هذه الدرجة
من الأهمية 0*





*ولعل
الأهمية فى هذا الجزء من التشريع والصعوبة أيضاً أنه يصدم المشاعر للوهلة الأولى
ويرى فيه البعض - بحق - صعوبة على الفهم ، الا أن الفهم الكامل للأحكام الجديدة
التى أتى بها المشرع لايمكن الوصول اليها الا بفهم أعمق لأحكام الكمبيالة
باعتبارها الشريعة العامة فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى أحكام الشيك0*





*وهى
محاولة منى للقراءة السريعة 00 لاتخلو مما تعج به المحاولات البشرية من أخطاء أو
اجتهادات تكشف الأيام مدى صدقها من عدمه، وحسبى أنها المحاولة الجادة الاولى بهذه
السرعة 0* 





*والله من 
وراء القصد**
0*

*القاهرة فى
يونية 1999*







*تعريف الشيك*


*لم
يعرف القانون التجارى الملغى الشيك وانما استخدم " أوراق الحوالات الواجبة
الدفع بمجرد الاطلاع عليها والاوراق المتضمنة أمراً بالدفع "00 (1) ، وانما
ظهرت لفظة الشيك فى المادة (337) من قانون العقوبات 0*





*وقد
رأى بعض الفقه أنه اتجاه محمود (2)* 








*وهو ماسار عليه
المشرع فى القانون التجارى الجديد وان كان قد اكتفى فى المادة (473) بذكر البيانات
التى رأى أهميتها وهو ماسنعرض له فى حينه 0*





*وكانت
محكمة النقض قد قضت : ان الشيك فى حكم المادة 337 ع هو الشيك المعرف عنه فى
القانون التجارى بأنه أداة دفع ووفاء مستحق الأداء لدى الاطلاع دائما ويغنى عن
استعمال النقود فى المعاملات ، وليس أداة ائتمان يطالب بقيمتها فى تاريخ غير الذى
اعطيت فيه*


*
( طعن 879 لسنة 22 ق - جلسة 18/10/1952 ) 
*





*وكنا
نفضل لو أن المشرع فى القانون الجديد قد وضع تعريفاً تشريعياً للشيك خاصة وأنه
النهج الذى سار عليه فى جل القانون تقريباَ إذ وضع تعريفاً لكل ماعرض له 0*





*-----------------*


(1) المادة
191 من القانون التجارى الملغى "أوراق الحوالات الواجبة الدفع بمجرد الاطلاع
عليها والأوراق المتضمنة أمرا بالدفع يجب تقديمها فى ظرف خمسة أيام محسوبا منها
اليوم المؤرخة فيه 000000 "





(2) ظاهرة
الشيك كأداة لضمان الوفاء - د 0 عبد الحميد عثمان محمد ط 96 ص 21 





*طبيعة الشيك* 


*** *هل
يعتبر الشيك عمل مدنى أم عمل تجارى ؟* 





*فى ظل القانون التجارى السابق ، إختلف
الفقهاء حول طبيعته وهل يعتبر عمل مدنى أم عمل تجارى فذهب الاستاذ الدكتور / محسن
شفيق الى أنه يجب الرجوع أولا الى العرف ، فإذا وجد عرف طبقت قواعده بغض النظر عن
تجارية الشيك أو مدنيته ، وفى حالة خلو العرف فيجب التفرقة على اساس الشكل الظاهر
للصك ، فإذا تبين أنه عملا تجارياً تعين الاستعانة بأحكام الكمبيالة - الشريعة
العامة للأوراق التجارية ، وهو ما أخذ به القانون التجارى الجديد فى المادة 472
والتى جرى نصها " فى المسائل التى لم ترد بشأنها نصوص خاصة فى هذا الفصل تسرى
على الشيك أحكام الكمبيالة بالقدر الذى لا تتعارض فيه مع طبيعته "
واذا اتضح أن الشيك يعد عمل مدنى تعين الرجوع الى الاحكام العامة فى الالتزامات فى
القانون المدنى ، لأن أحكام الصرف لاتسرى الا على الاوراق المعتبرة من قبيل
الأعمال التجارية " (1)* 





*ورأى
آخر يمثله د 0 على حسن يونس " أن المادة الثانية من القانون التجارى - الملغى
- لم تشر الى حكم الشيك من حيث ثبوت الصفة التجارية له ، ولا يجوز قياس الشيك على
الكمبيالة أو السند الاذنى لأن ثبوت الوصف التجارى تقرر لكل منهما بنص خاص 0000
وعليه يتعين الرجوع الى القواعد العامة ومقتضاها أن الشيك يعد عملا تجارياً اذا
كان سحبه مترتباً على عملية تجارية - أما اذا كان سحبه مترتباً على عمليات مدنية
فإنه يعتبر عملا مدنياً 0 واذا كان ساحب الشيك تاجرا كان ذلك قرينة على أن السحب
حصل بمناسبة عمله ، ولكنها قرينة قابلة لاثبات العكس " (2)* 





*وقد
ذهبت محكمة النقض الى أن الوصف التجارى للشيك يتحدد وقت انشائه ، فيعتبر تجارياً
متى كان تحريره مترتباً على عمل تجارى أو كان ساحبه تاجراً مالم يثبت أن سحبه لعمل
غير تجارى " ( نقض مدنى فى 22/3/66 - مجموعة أحكام النقض س 17 ص 618 - مشار
اليه فى القانون التجارى - محمود سمير الشرقاوى - ط 82 ص 70 هامش 3 )* 





*ولم
يتعرض القانون التجارى الجديد لهذه المسألة فى تحديد الاعمال التجارية فى المواد 4
، 5 ، 6* 


*---------------*


(1) نظرات
فى احكام الشيك فى تشريعات الدول العربية - د 0 محسن شفيق - معهد الدراسات
العربية- جامعة الدول العربية ط 62 ص 11 ف 8 


(2) الاوراق
التجارية 0 د 0 على حسن يونس ص 14 





*وهذه
المسألة تعد عديمة القيمة فى العمل فى المجال الجنائى ، ذلك أن المشرع قد أسبغ
الحماية الجنائية على الشيك أيا كان السبب أو الباعث على اصداره سواء كان يعتبر عملاً مدنياً أو تجارياً ؛ وإن
كانت أهمية هذه الطبيعة تبدو فى المنازعة المدنية أو التجارية للشيك من حيث
الاختصاص أو العوائد وقواعد الاثبات والنفاذ المعجل0* 





** هل
يعتبر الشيك أداة وفاء أم أداة ضمان ؟*








*لاتعتبر هذه المشكلة
قائمة فى ظل أحكام القانون التجارى الجديد باعتبار أن الشيك فى ظل أحكام المادة
(503) يعتبر مستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع 0* 








*لا
خلاف قانونى فى أن الشيــك أداه وفاء ، الا أن الواقــع العملــى فى ظل
أحكام القانون السابق قــد أظهــر مايســمى " بشيك الضمان " 00
!! وهو شيك بالمعنى المعروف قانوناً الا أن قصد المتعاقدين قد اتجه الى عدم
استخدامه الا فى حالة اخلال الساحب بالتزامه المضمون 0 (1)* 








*والحقيقة
أن هذا الخلاف كان مثاراً فى كل المحاكم على اختلاف درجاتها ولم تغير محكمة النقض
موقفها من ان " الشيك أداة وفاء " وهو مادفع بعض الفقهاء الى طلــب أن
تقــــوم محكمــــة النقــض بتغيير موقفها من الشيك حال أن يكشف الواقع أنه شيك
ضمان 0*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(
راجع مقال للدكتور محمود سمير الشرقاوى "شيك الضمان هل هو شيك " - جريدة
الاهرام 30/11/1990 )*








*وهذا
مادفع البنك الوطنى المصرى أن يطلب من اتحاد بنوك مصر فى 9/12/1990 " تدارس
الموقف واتخاذ قرار بشأنه وعمل الاتصالات اللازمة مع المسئولين للحفاظ على الطبيعة
القانونية للشيك كأداة وفاء حتى يستقر العمل المصرفى الائتمانى وتستقر المعاملات
"* 





*وقد
قضت بعض المحاكم الجزئية بالادانة فى جريمة خيانة الأمانة فى حالة أن يقوم أحد
البنوك باستكمال البيانات الخاصة بالشيكات المقدمة اليها من عملاءها كتاريخ الشيك
أو قيمته أو حتى مجرد استخدامه ، الا أن هذا اتجاه لم يجد صداه لدى محكمة النقض 0*





*ولا
مجال لهذا الخلاف فىالقانون التجارى الجديد حيث قضت المادة ( 503)* 


*1- " يكون الشيك مستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع
، وكل بيان يخالف ذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن 0 "*


*2-
واذا قدم الشيك للوفاء قبل اليوم المبين فيه كتاريخ لاصداره وجب وفاؤه فى يوم
تقديمه وذلك باستثناء الشيكات الحكومية المتعلقة بالمرتبات والمعاشات ، فلا تدفع
قيمتها الا فى التاريخ المبين بها كتاريخ لاصدارها 0 "*





*وكان
الهدف على النحو الذى عبرت عنه المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون " أن تعيد الى
الشيك هيبته وأن تضفى ، وأن تزجى الثقة فى التعامل به باعتباره أداة وفاء دائما 00
"* 


*ولعل
هذه المسألة فى القانون الجديد ، هى التى أدت الى تأخير صدوره ، حيث عارض البعض حكم هذه المادة أو ورأى البعض
اعطاء مهلة قدرها ثلاثة سنوات للتخلص من الشيكات المتداولة حاليا فى السوق التجارى
فيما بين التجار وبالتالى تطبيق أحكامه ، وقد تضمنت المادة الثالثة من قانون
الاصدار " ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به اعتبارا من أول
اكتوبر 1999 عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالشيك فيعمل بها اعتباراً من اكتوبر 2000 0 وتطبق
على الشيك الصادر قبل هذا التاريخ الأحكام القانونية المعمول بها فى تاريخ اصداره
، اذا كان ثابت التاريخ أو تم اثبات تاريخه قبل أول اكتوبر 2001 00 "* *(1)*


*-------*


(1) كان
لمحكمة النقض المصرية رأى مختلف - اذ قامت فى حكم شهير لها فى 9/6/1999 فى الطعن
7360 لسنة 1993 جنائى بإعمال القانون الجديد بأثر فورى باعتباره القانون الأصلح
للمتهم ، ومن ثم فلم يعد لنص المادة الثالثة من قانون الاصدار قيمة فى الواقع
العملى سواء تعلق الأمــر بالشيكات الخطية ، أو حتى بالشيكات البنكية ، اذ أن
الشيكات البنكية المعمول بها فى جميع البنوك المصرية لا تتوافر فيها الشروط
الشكلية التى قررها المشرع فى المادة ( 473 ) 0 



*شروط الشيك* 


*كان قد استقر العرف على وجوب توافر بعض
الشروط الشكلية والموضوعية فى الشيك وذلك نظراً للقصور التشريعى فى هذا المجال ؛
الا أن المشرع فى القانون الجديد - وحسنا فعل - قد نظم هذه المسألة وعالج القصور
التشريعى السابق بأن رسمت المادة 473 الشكل القانونى للشيك من خلال تعدادها
للبيانات التى يجب أن يشتمل عليها لاعتباره شيكا اذا جاء نصها :*


*يجب أن يشتمل الشيك على البيانات الآتية
:*


*أ- كلمة شيك مكتوبة فى متن الصك وباللغة
التى كتب بها 0*


*ب - أمر غير معلق على شرط بوفاء مبلغ
معين من النقود مكتوبا بالحروف والارقام* 


*ج - اسم البنك المسحوب عليه 0*


*د - مكان الوفاء 0*


*هـ - تاريخ ومكان اصدار الشيك 0*


*و - اسم وتوقيع من أصدر الشيك 0* 


*
هذا وقد تطلبت المادة 530 أيضاً أن يكتب على النموذج رقم الشيك واسم البنك
أو أحد فروعه وإسم العميل ورقم الحساب ورتب على تخلف ذلك جزاء جنائى على التفصيل
الوارد فيما بعد 0*


*
ويمكن تقسيم الشروط الى شروط شكلية وشروط موضوعية نعرض لها وما يثار حولها
من مشكلات على النحو التالى :*





*
أخذ القانون الجديد فى المادة 475 بضرورة أن يكون الشيك محرر على نموذج
البنك والا لا يعتبر شيكا ، فقد تضمنت المادة المشار اليها " الشيك الصادر فى
مصر والمستحق الوفاء فيها لايجوز سحبه الا على بنك ، والصك المسحوب فى صورة شيك
على غير بنك أو المحرر على غير نماذج البنك المسحوب عليه لايعتبر شيكا "* *(1)*


*ويثور
هنا سؤال هل يجوز لأحد العملاء أن يكـــون له النموذج الخاص به ؟ الاجابة ببساطة
لا 0*





*------------------*


*(1)*حكم محكمة النقض رقم 7360 / 1993 فى 9/11/1999
0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولا :* *الشروط الشكلية** :*


*(1)* *الكتابة** :* 


*أ-* *اللغة**
التى يكتب بها ، يستوى أن يكتب الشيك بلغة عربية أو بلغة أجنبية أو أن يكتب بخط
اليد أو مطبوعاً على الآلة الكاتبة أو الحاسب الآلى والمهم أن يكون مكتوباً ، فلا
يوجد الشيك الشفوى ، والاهم أن يكون موقعاً أو مختوماً أو بصمة الساحب طبقاً للنموذج
المبلغ الى البنك المسحوب عليه 0*


*
ب-* *اختلاف مبلغ الشيك بالحروف عنه بالأرقام**
:*


*
تضمنت المادة 476 من القانون التجارى الجديد " اذا اختلف مبلغ الشيك
المكتوب بالحروف وبالارقام معاً فالعبرة عند الاختلاف تكون بالمبلغ المكتوب
بالحروف "* 





*هل يلزم ان تكون بيانات الشيك محررة بخط
الساحب :*





*
لا أهمية لأن يقوم الساحب نفسه أو
وكيل عنه أو أحد العاملين لديه أو حتى الصادر الشيك لصالحه بكتابة البيانات ،
فالعبرة بأن يكون التوقيع للساحب وقد قضى" أنه لايوجد فى القانون مايلزم ان
تكون بيانات الشيك محررة بخط الساحب وفقط يتعين ان يحمل الشيك توقيع الساحب لأنه
اذا خلا من هذا التوقيع لاقيمة لها ولا يؤخذ بها فى التعامل " ( نقض 25/4/71
احكام النقض س 22 ق 90 ص 366 )* 





*
وتوقيع الساحب على الشيك على بياض دون أن يدرج فيه القيمة التى يحق
للمستفيد تسلمها من المسحوب عليه أو دون اثبات تاريخ به لايؤثر على صحة الشيك
مادام قد استوفى تلك البيانات ( نقض 2/10/78 احكام النقض س 29 ق 128 ص 661 ) 0* 





*
(2) الاسم والتوقيع :*


*
يعتبر التوقيع من أهم البيانات الخاصة بالشيك ويعتبر الصك الخالى من
التوقيع عديم القيمة ولا يمكن اعتباره شيكاً 0*





*
وقد يأخذ التوقيع صورة الإمضاء بالإسم أو الفارمه أو البصم أو الختم ولا
يشترط أن يكون بذات لغة المتن 0*





*ولكن يشترط أن يكون التوقيع أو البصمة
أو الختم مطابقاً للنموذج المودع لدى البنك المسحـــوب عليه وتجيز القواعد العامة
أن يوقع على الشيك وكيلا عن صاحب الحساب أو نائباً عنه 0*





*وقد تضمن القانون الجديد فى المادة
(548) " 1- فى الاحوال التى يتطلب فيها القانون التوقيع على الورقة التجارية
بالامضاء يجوز أن يقوم الخاتم أو بصمة الاصبع مقام هذا الامضاء 2- وفى جميع
الاحوال يجب أن يكون التوقيع مقروءاً أو يسهل معه التعرف على أسم الموقع ولقبه والا
جاز للمحكمة أن تعتبر التوقيع كأن لم يكن 3- اذا شهد شاهدان على الورقة
التجارية أو على الوصلة الملحقة بها بأن صاحب الخاتم أو البصمة وضع خاتمه أو بصمته
أمامهما وهو على علم بمضمون الالتزام امتنع على الموقع الادعاء بعدم علمه بهذا
المضمون ؛ وذلك باستثناء حالتى التدليس والاكراه "*


*
وقضت المادة 480 من القانون التجارى الجديد " اذا حمل الشيك توقيعات
أشخاص ليست لهم أهلية الالتزام به أو توقيعات مزورة أو لأشخاص وهميين أو توقيعات
غير ملزمة لأصحابها لأسباب أخرى ، ولمن وقع الشيك بأسمائهم ، فإن التزامات غيرهم من الموقعين عليه تبقى مع
ذلك صحيحة "*





*(3) بيان إسم الصك**
:*





*
أخـــذ المشرع فى القانون التجارى الجديد ، بضرورة أن يتضمن الصك مايفيد
أنه شيك فى المادة 473 ، إذ استلـزم فى الفقرة (أ) يجب أن يتضمن الشيك " أ
" كلمة شيك مكتوبة فى متن الصك وباللغة التى كتب بها 0*





*(4) البنك المسحوب عليه** :*





*
إستلزم المشرع فى القانون التجارى فى المادة ( 475) والتى جرى نصها "
الشيك الصادر فى مصر والمستحق الوفاء فيها لايجوز سحبه الا على بنك 0 والصك
المسحوب فى صورة شيك على غير بنك أو المحرر على غير نماذج البنك المسحوب عليه لا
يعتبر شيكاً "* 


*
أيضاً يعتبر إسم البنك المسحوب عليه - ضمن البيانات الإلزامية التى
إستلزمها المشرع فى المادة 473 /ج 0*


وقد تضمن القانون الجديد فى المادة (478
/3 ) " ولا يجوز سحبه على ساحبه الا
فى حالة سحبه من بنك على أحد فروعه أو من فرع على فرع آخر بشرط ألا يكون الشيك
مستحق الوفاء لحامله " 



ويجدر الاشارة الى المادة 484 من جواز اتفاق الساحب والمسحوب عليه على النص
فى الشيك بالوفاء به فى مقر بنك آخر " وهذا بالقطع يستلزم اتفاقاً خاصاً من
البنك المسحوب عليه والبنك المحال اليه الوفاء 0 





*(5) الامر بالدفع**
:*





*
يجب أن يتضن الشيك أمر كتابى من
الساحب الى المسحوب عليه بدفع مبلغ محدد من النقود محدد بالحروف والأرقام -
بالعملة الوطنية أو الاجنبية ، دون ان
يكون معلقا على شرط أو مصحوبا بأجل ( 473 / ب ) وذلك إعمالاً لقاعدة الكفاية الذاتية
للورقة التجارية وللشيك بصفة خاصة بإعتباره أداة وفاء 0*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(6) تاريخ ومكان إصدار الشيك* *:*





*
تاريخ الشيك :*


*
يكون الشيك - طبقاً لأحكام المادة 503/1 من القانون التجارى ، مستحق الوفاء
يوم تقديمه وبمجرد الاطلاع ، ويعتبر أى بيان يخالف ذلك كأن لم يكن ، ومن ثم يصرف
الشيك أيا كان التاريخ الثابت عليه ، وهو إعمالاً لقاعدة أن الشيك أداة وفاء يقوم
مقام النقود فى التعامل 0 إلا أنه يرد على هذا الأصل استثناء مقرر لصالح الشيكات
الحكومية الخاصة بالمرتبات والمعاشات فلا تدفع الا فى التاريخ المبين بها كتاريخ
لإصدارها 0 وبذلك إنتهـت المشكلات المتعلقة بتاريخ الشيك والتى كانت مثارة فى ظل
القانون القديم كعدم وجود تاريخ أو وجود تاريخين على الشيك ، اذ استلزم المشرع فى
المادة ( 473/هـ) والتى أشرنا اليها أن يذكر تاريخ الشيك كبيان أساسى من البيانات
التى استلزمها المشرع، ولا يعتبر الصك الخالى من التاريخ شيكاً ( م 474) فى أحكام
هذا القانون 0* 





*
وكان وجود تاريخين على الشيك فى ظل أحكام القانون القديم ، يهدر الحماية
الجنائية للشيك ويعتبر فى حكم الكمبيالة ، إلا أن المشرع لم يتعرض لهذه الحالة فى
القانون الجديد وإن كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون قد أشارت الى ذلك ، وعلاوة على
ذلك فإن الشيك لايجب أن يحمل سوى تاريخ واحد وإلا فقد صفته كشيك "* 





*
كما تضمنت المادة ( 504) ضرورة تقديم الشيك المسحوب فى مصر والمستحق الوفاء
فيها الى البنك المسحوب عليه خلال ثلاثة شهور وخلال أربعة شهور للشيك المسحوب فى
أى بلد أخرى خارج مصر مستحق الوفاء فى مصر ، ويبدأ الميعاد من التاريخ المبين فى
الشيك ، ويعتبر تقديم الشيك الى احدى غرف المقاصة المعترف بها قانوناً فى حكم
تقديمه للوفاء ؛ مع مراعاة حكم المادة ( 526/1) امتداد المواعيد فى حالة القوة
القاهرة بشرط إخطار الحامل لمن ظهر له الشيك بالقوة القاهرة وأن يثبت هذا الأخطار
مؤرخاً وموقعاً منه فى الشيك ، مع مراعاة تسلسل الأخطارات طبقاً للمادة (440) وبعد
زوال القوة القاهرة يلتزم الحامل بتقديم الشيك للوفاء أو عمل الاحتجاج أو مايقوم
مقامة (526/3) 0 ، واذا استمرت القوة القاهرة أكثر* 


*من 30 يوم من تاريخ اخطار الحامل لمن
ظهر له الشيك بقيام القوة القاهرة ، جـــاز الرجوع على الملتزمين دون حاجة الى
تقديم أو عمل احتجاج 000* 


*
ولا تعتبر الامور المتصلة بشخص حامل الشيك أو من كلفه بتقديمه أو من كلفه
بعمل الإحتجاج من حالات القوة القاهرة ( 526/3/4 ) 0* 





*
وفى حالة إختلاف التقويم بين مكان اصداره ومكان الوفاء ارجع تاريخ الإصدار
الى اليوم المقابل فى مكان الوفاء ( مادة 505 ) وتبدد أهمية هذه المادة فى حساب
ميعاد تقديم الشيك للوفاء والآثار المرتبة على ذلك 0* 





*
وفى حالة تقديم عدد من الشيكات الى البنك المسحوب عليه فى وقت واحد ، وكان
مقابل الوفاء لايسمح بالوفاء بها جميعاً ، وجب مراعاة ترتيب تواريخ إصدارها ( 509
/1)* 





*
وإذا كانت هذه الشيكات المتعددة من دفتر شيكات واحد وتحمل ذات التاريخ ،
يعتبر الشيك الأسبق رقماً هو الصادر قبل غيره ، أما إذا كانت هذه الشيكات من دفاتر
مختلفة وجب الوفاء بالشيك الأقل مبلغاً ( 509/2) وهو ذات الحكم المقرر فى القانون
للوفاء بالكمبيالة 0* 





*
ويلاحظ أن المشرع قد استثنى شيكات المرتبات والمعاشات الخاصة بالحكومة
(الشيكـــات الحكومية ) وهى اضافة لم تكن فى المشروع الأصلى للقانون ، ولم يكن لها
- فى رأينا - مايبررها ، إذ أنه لم يحدد المقصود بالشيكات الحكومية هل تلك الصادرة
من الوزارات أم الهيئات العامة ، كما أن الأجدر أن تحرص الحكومة على احترام الشيك
باعتباره أداة وفاء ، كما أن هذه المادة يشوبها عدم الدستورية لمخالفتها لأحكام
المادة 41 من الدستور 0*





*ما أثر الإخلال بالبيانات الإلزامية
التى حددتها المادة 472** ؟ !* 





*
نظمت المادة 474 الجزاء المقرر لخلو الصك من أحد البيانات الواردة فى
المادة 273 وقررت عدم اعتباره شيكاً إلا فى حالتين أولهما : خلوه من مكان
الوفاء ، ويعتبر مستحق الوفاء فى المكان الذى يوجد به المركز الرئيسى للبنك
المسحوب عليه ، ثانيهما : خلوه من بيان مكان إصداره ، ويعتبر صادراً فى
موطن الساحب 0*





*ثانيا : الشروط الموضوعية**
:*





*يشترط
فى الشيك مايشترطه القانون المدنى لصحة الالتزامات بوجه عام ، اذ يجب أن يقوم الالتزام
على الرضا الصحيح الخالى من العيوب القانونية وأن يكون له محل وسبب وأن تتوافر فى
الملتزم شـــروط الاهلية 0*





*وتعرض
لها بالقدر الذى يتناسب والمشكلات المثارة حولها فى إطار الشيك 0*





*(1) الاهلية**
:*





*
تكتمل الأهلية ببلوغ سن 21 ( المادة 44 مدنى ) وتنعدم لمن لم يبلغ السابعة
( 45 مدنى) وناقص الاهلية من كان بين السابعة والواحدة والعشرين0* 





*
ويمتنــع على من لم يبلغ السادسة عشر التوقيع على شيكات لمنعه من التصرف فى
أمواله أو ادارتها ، وببلـوغها تكون له أهلية التصرف فيما يكسبه من عمله ( مادة
63/1 من قانون الولاية على المال ) ولا يجوز أن يتعدى اثر التزام القاصر حدود
المال الذى يكسبه من مهنته أو صناعته وعندما يبلغ الثامنة عشرة جاز لوليه أو
لمحكمة الاحوال الشخصية الاذن له فى تسلم أمواله كلها أو بعضها لادارتها ( مادة 54
و 55 من قانون الولاية على المال ) وله أن يتعامل بالشيكات عليها 0*





*وتطبق قواعد المسئولية المدنية على القاصر وناقص الاهلية ، طبقا للقوانين
المنظمة لذلك 0*





*وقد عرض المشرع فى القانون التجارى
الجديد فى المادة 479 لهذه المسألة حيث* *قضت**
:* 


*" تكون الزامات ناقصى الاهلية
الذين ليسوا تجاراً وعديمى الأهلية الناشئة عن توقيعاتهم على الشيك كساحبين أو
مظهرين أو ضامنين احتياطيين أو بأية صفة أخرى باطلة بالنسبة اليهم فقط "
0* 





*كما
قضت فى المادة 480*


*" اذا حمل الشيك توقيعات أشخاص
ليست لهم أهلية الالتزام به أو توقيعات مزورة أو لأشخاص وهميين أو توقيعات غير
ملزمة لأصحابها لأسباب اخرى أو لمن وقع الشيك بأسمائهم ، فان التزامات غيرهم من
الموقعين عليه تبقى مع ذلك صحيحة "0*





*وفى سبيل حماية
الشيك ، فقد قرر المشرع فى المادة (508) " وفاة الساحب أو فقدانه الأهلية أو
افلاسه بعد إصدار الشيك لايؤثر فى الأحكام التى تترتب على الشيك " 0*





*(2) الرضا* *:*





*ينبغى
أن يقوم الالتزام على علاقة قانونية مبناها رضا خال من العيوب ، فاذا شابه غلط
أو إكراه أو تدليس ، كان الجزاء بطلانا حسب قواعد القانون المدنى 0*





*والاكراه
؛ ضغط تتأثر به ارادة الشخص ، وهو ليس قاصراً على العقود وانما ينصرف الى التصرفات
القانونية التى تتم بارادة منفردة 0*





*وهو
خطر محدق جسيم يهدد الشخص أو أحد ذويه يهدد
النفس أو المال 0* 





*وفى
مجال امتناع المسئولية الجنائية للاكراه قضت المادة 61 من قانون العقوبات:*


*" لاعقاب على من ارتكب جريمة
الجأته الى* *ارتكابها**
ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو غيره من خطر جسيم على النفس على وشك الوقوع به أو بغيره ولم
يكن لارادته دخل فى حلوله ولا فى قدرته منعه بطريقة اخرى "0*





*وقد
قضت محكمة النقض :*





*بأنه لامحل لاحتجاج المتهم بالاكراه أو
حالة الضرورة لدفع* *اتها**مه
بجريمة اصدار شيك بدون رصيد على اساس أن ثمة خطر يهدده ناشئاً عن دعوى اشهار
الافلاس التى رفعت ضده ، اذ أن هذه الدعوى* *تهدد**
المال فحسب ، فلا يكون محل لقيام الاكراه أو حالة الضرورة 0*





*(
نقض 23 يونية سنة 1959 مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض س 10 رقم 149* 


*ص
669 ) مشار اليه فى شرح ق 0 العقوبات - القسم العام* 


*د 0 محمود نجيب حسنى ط 77 ص 588 هامش
(2) 0*





*وقد
قضت* *محكمة النقض**
:*


*الدفع بالتوقيع على الشيك تحت تأثير
الاكراه ، وانما هو دفع جوهرى لما يترتب عليه - أن ثبت صحته - من أثر فى تحديد
المسئولية الجنائية للساحب* 





*(
الطعــــن 436 لسنة 37 ق - جلسة 17/4/76* 


*س 18 ق 100 ص 24 )*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(3) السبب**
:*


*هو الباعث الدافع على الالتزام ، ويجب
أن يكون موجوداً وصحيحاً ومشروعاً الا أنه بالنسبة لمسئولية الساحب من الناحية
الجنائية ، فلا عبرة بالأسباب الدافعة الى اصدار الشيك ، اذ* *أنها**
من قبيل البواعث التى لايعتد* *بها** 0*





*
وقد قضت محكمة النقض : " 000 لاعبرة - بعد ذلك - بالأسباب التى دعت
صاحب الشيك الى اصداره* *لانها**
دوافع لا أثر لها على مسئوليته الجنائية "* 


*( طعن جنائى رقم 6927 لسنة 59 ق جلسة
9/1/90 )* 





*وقضت كذلك " لاعبرة فى قيام جريمة اعطاء
شيك بدون رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب بسبب تحرير الشيك والغرض من تحريره ،* 


*( طعن 5219 لسنة 53 ق -
جلسة 5/6/85 )*





*ولا
يترتب على ذكر سبب الشيك فى المتن أثر على صلاحية الشيك**
0*


*(4) المحل**
:*


*
يجب أن يكون محل الالتزام فى الشيك مبلغ محدد من النقود ، والا يعتبر الصك
شيكا اذا كان محل الالتزام بضاعة أو التزام بعمل ؛ وقد أشار المشرع الى ذلك فى
صيـــاغة نص المادة 473 ب " امر غير معلق على شرط بوفاء مبلغ معين من النقود
"*








*أنواع
الشيكات*





*وأنواع الشيكات بالنظر الى المستفيد
تبدو على النحو التالى :*





*(1) شيك اسمى لأمر أو إذن**
:*





*هو شيك يصدر بإسم شخص معين مع النص
صراحة على شرط الأمر أو بدون النص على هذا الشرط ، ويصرف له أو لمن يظهر اليه
والتظهير هو طريقته للتداول على النحو الذى سيرد فيما بعد ( م 477/ أ ) 0*


*(2) شيك لحامله**
:*





*
وهو الشيك الذى يصدر دون ذكر اسم المستفيد ( م 477 فقرة 1 ب ، 3 )
ويعتبـــر حامله المستفيد منه ويعتبر كذلك فى حكم المادة المشار اليها ( الفقرة
الثانية ) الشيك المسحوب لمصلحة شخص مسمى ومنصوص فيه على عبارة " أو للحامل
" أو أى عبارة تعنى هذا المعنى ، وهو يتداول بالتسليم ( م 486/ 1 ) ؛ وهذا
الشيـــك لايجـــوز سحبه من بنك على أحد فروعه أو من فرع على آخر ( 478 / 3 ) ؛
ويجوز سحب الشيك لأمر ساحبه ( م 478 / 1 )
0*





*نظمت
المادة 477 من القانون التجارى الجديد ذلك ، اذ جاء* *بها**
:*


*(1) يجوز اشتراط وفاء الشيك الى*


*
أ- شخص مسمى مع النص صراحة على شرط الأمر أو بدون النص على هذا الشرط 0* 


*ب- حامل الشيك 0*





*(2) الشيك المسحوب لمصلحة شخص مسمى
ومنصوص فيه على عبارة " أو لحامله " أو اية عبارة اخرى تفيد هذا المعنى
يعتبر شيكا لحامله 0*


*(3) الشيك الذى لا يذكر فيه اسم
المستفيد يعتبر شيكا لحامله 0*


*(4) الشيك المستحق الوفاء فى مصر
والمشتمل على شرط غير قابل للتداول لايدفع الا للمستفيد الذى تسلمه مقترنا* *بهذا**
الشرط "*





*أنواع
خاصة من الشيكات** :*


*(1) الشيك المسطر :* 





*
لايختلف الشيك المسطر عن الشيك العادى الا فى أنه لايجوز صرفه الا الى بنك
والتسطير عبارة عن وضع خطين متوازيين بينهما فراغ على صدر الشيك ( م 5152 / ف 1 )
، وذلك لتجنب ضياع الشيك أو سرقته ، والتسطير يجوز أن يتم بمعرفة الساحب أو أحد
المظهرين أو الحامل الأخير ، كما يجوز تسطير الشيك الاسمى والاذنى والشيك لحامله 0
*





*
وقد يكون عاما أى أن يترك الفراغ على بياض أو خاصا بأن يكتب فيه اسم بنك
معين ( م 515/ف 2 ، 3 ) 0* 





*
ويخضع الشيك المسطر للقواعد العامة فى التداول 0*





*
وقد نظمت المادة ( 515 ، 516) من القانون
التجارى أحكام الشيـــك المسطر ؛ فقد قضت المادة 515 :*


*1- لساحب الشيك أو حامله أن يسطره بوضع
خطين متوازيين على صدر الشيك* 


*2- يكون التسطير عاماً أو خاصاً 0*


*3- اذا خلا مابين الخطين من أى بيان أو
اذا كتب بينهما كلمة " بنك " أو أى عبارة اخرى* *بهذا**
المعنى كان التسطير عاماً ، أما اذا كتب اسم ( بنك ) معين بين الخطين كان التسطير
خاصاً0*


*4- ويجوز تحويل التسطير العام الى تسطير
خاص ، أما التسطير الخاص فلا يجوز تحويله الى تسطير عام 0*


*5- يعتبر شطب التسطير أو شطب اسم (
البنك ) المكتوب بين الخطين كأن لم يكن 0*





*وتقضى
المادة ( 516)** :*


*1-* *لايجوز
للمسحوب عليه فى حالة التسطير العام أن يدفع قيمة الشيك الا الى بنك أو الى أحد
عملائه0*


*2-* *ولا
يجوز للمسحوب عليه فى حالة التسطير الخاص أن يدفع قيمة الشيك الا الى البنك
المكتوب اسمه بين الخطين ، واذا كان هذا البنك هو نفسه المسحوب عليه جاز الوفاء
لعميل له بطريق قيد قيمة الشيك فى حساب هذا العميل ، ويجوز للبنك المكتوب اسمه بين
الخطين أن يعهد الى بنك آخر بقبض قيمة الشيك بموجب تظهير توكيلى 0*


*3-* *ولا
يجوز لبنك أن يتسلم شيكاً مسطراً لوفاء قيمته الا من أحد عملائه أو من بنك آخر ،
كما لايجوز له أن يقبض قيمة هذا الشيك لحساب أشخاص آخرين غيرهما 0*


*4-* *اذا
حمل الشيك أكثر من تسطير خاص واحد فلا يجوز للمسحوب عليه وفاؤه الا اذا كان يحمل
تسطيرين وكان أحدهما لتحصيل قيمته فى غرفة مقاصة**0*


*5-* *اذا
خالف المسحوب عليه الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة كان مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر
بما لايجاوز مبلغ الشيك 0*


*6-* *يقصد
بكلمة (عميل ) فى حكم هذه المادة كل شخص له حساب عند المسحوب عليه وحصل منه على
دفتر شيكات أو كان من حقه الحصول على هذا الدفتر**0*





*(2) الشيك المعتمد**
:*


*وهو شيك عادى يقدم الى البنك المسحوب
عليه للتوقيع عليه بما يفيد اعتماده بما
يعنى وجود مقابل الوفاء لدى المسحوب عليه فى تاريخ التأشير أو التوقيع ( م 482/2 )
00*





*
وهذا لايتم الا اذا تأكد البنك من كفاية الرصيد ويصبح البنك المسحوب عليه
ملتزما بالوفاء بقيمته للحامل ، ويقوم البنك بتجميد الرصيد لصالح المستفيد 0* 





*
ولا يجوز القبول فى الشيك ( م 482/1 ) ، ذلك أن القبول حكم خاص بالكمبيالة
، الا أن العميل كان قد جرى على قبول
الشيك من البنك المسحوب عليه حال وجود رصيد كاف ، ويقوم البنك بتجنيب الرصيد لصالح
المستفيد 0* 





*ولا يـــجوز للمسحوب عليه رفض اعتماد
الشيك اذا كان لديه مقابل وفاء يكفى لدفع قيمته 0*


*ويبقى مقابل وفاء الشيك المؤشر عليه
بالاعتماد مجمداً لدى المسحوب عليه وتحت مسئوليته لمصلحة الحامل الى حين انتهاء
مواعيد تقديم الشيك للوفاء 0*


*
ولا يعتبر التأشير أو التوقيع بالاعتماد ضمانا ، اذ لايجوز تقديم الضمان من
البنك المسحوب عليه ( م 500 ) 0* 





*(3) الشيكات السياحية**
:*





*
لم يعالج القانون الشيكات السياحية ؛ وتظل فى إطار العرف التجارى ؛ وهى
شيكات تسحبها البنوك على فروعها أو مراسلين لها فى الخارج ، يستخدمها المسافر ويضع
المستفيد توقيعه على الشيك عند سحبه وتوقيع ثان عند صرفه أمام البنك الذى يصرفه0*





*
وقــــد اختلف الرأى حول طبيعتها وهل تعتبر شيكات بالمعنى المعروف من عدمه
، اذ ذهب رأى الى اعتبارها صورة من صور خطابات الاعتماد أو سندات اذنية 0* 





*
والراجح** أنها**
شيكات صحيحة خاصة ملكية الحامل لمقابل الوفاء وليس هناك مايمنع من أن تسحب على
فروع البنك الساحب 0* 





*
وقد قضت محكمة**النقض
المدنية** :*


*المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الشيك
السياحى هو نوع من الشيكات تسحبها البنوك على فروع لها أو بنوك أخرى بالخارج ،* *بهدف**
الحصول على قميتها من البنك المسحوب عليه دون أن يضطر العميل الى حمل النقود معه
أثناء سفره ويوقع العميل على الشيك عند سحبه كما يوقع مرة اخرى عليه عند صرف قيمته
**بهدف**
اجراء مضاهاة بين التوقيعين قبل الصرف اتقاء لمخاطر الضياع أو السرقة ، والشيك
السياحى على هذا النحو وسواء حمل توقيعين للعميل أم كان خلوا من التوقيعات لايوجد
ثمة فارق بينه وبين الشيك العادى ، ولذا فانه اذا مااستوفى شرائطه القانونية يعتبر
أداة دفع ووفاء ويستحق الأداء لدى الاطلاع دائما ويغنى عن استعمال النقود فى
المعاملات ويجرى مجراها ويمكن لصاحبه التعامل به فى كافة الأوجه كالنقود سواء
بسواء 0* 


*
( طعن 2953 لسنة 59 ق - جلسة 3/12/95 منشور بمجلة قضايا الدولة*


*
العدد الثالث - السنة الاربعون يوليو / سبتمبر 96 العدد 159 )*





*"
**تداول الشيك**
"*





*يختلف
تداول الشيك أى انتقال الحق الثابت فيه باختلاف شكله - نوعه - ، وقد نظم المشرع فى
القانون الجديد لأول مرة تداول الشيك فى المواد من 486 الى 496 أحكام التداول :*


*(1) الشيك لحامله :*


*
يتداول الشيك لحامله بالتسليم ( 486/1 )*


*(2) الشيك الاسمى :*





*
وهو كما أسلفنا المشروط دفعه لشخص معين مسمى ومكتوب عليه عبارة ليس للأمر
أو أى عبارة أخرى تحمل هذا المعنى يتبع فى شأن تداوله أحكام الحوالة المدنية
المنصوص عليها وكل مايترتب عليها من آثار ( م 486 / 3 )*


*(3) الشيك لأمر :*





*
وهو المشروط دفعــه لشخص مسمى سواء نص فيه على شرط الأمر أو لم ينص يتداول
بالتظهير (م 486/2 ) 0*


*وقد
أجازت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 486 تظهير الشيك للساحب نفسه أو أى ملتزم آخر ،
ويجوز لهؤلاء تظهير الشيك من جديد 0*





*ونظراً لأهمية
التظهير نعرض لأحكامه فيما يلى :*





*التظهير وكيفيته :* 


*التظهير هو التوقيع على ظهر الشيك (
مادة 488 ) وهو ينقل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عن الشيك الى المظهر اليه ( م 489/1) ،
ويجب أن يكون التظهير ناجزاً أى أن يكون غير معلق على شرط ، ويعتبر الشرط كأن لم
يكن ، ويعتبر التظهير صحيحاً ( 487/1) ، كما يجب أن يكون التظهير كلياً ويعتبر
التظهير الجزئى باطلاً ( 487/2 ) 0* 


*
ويجوز أن يكون التظهير على بياض ، بأن يوقع المظهر على ظهر الشيك دون ذكر
اسم المظهر اليه (م488) ، واذا كان التظهير على بياض ، جاز للحامل أن يملأ البياض
بكتابة إسمـــه أو إسم شخص آخر ، أو أن يظهره مرة أخرى على بياض أو الى شخص آخر ،
أو أن يسلم الشيك الى آخر دون أن يملأ البياض ولو لم يظهره ( م 489 ) 0* 





*
ويعتبر حائز الشيك القابل للتظهير هو حامله الشرعى متى كانت هذه التظهيرات
غير منقطعة ولو كان آخرها تظهيراً على بياض ( م 491) 0* 





*
وفى حالة شطب تظهير يعتبر كأن لم يكن ، ويجب فى جميع الأحوال أن يكون
التظهير مؤرخاً اذ رتب المشرع جزاء على حدوثه بعد الإحتجاج أو بعد إنقضاء ميعاد
تقديمه وهو إسقاط الحماية الجنائية ، وتسرى عليه أحكام الحوالة المدنية 0* 





*مسئولية
المظهر :* 


*نظمت المادة 490 / 1 مسئولية المظهر
باعتباره ضامن للوفاء بقيمة الشيك ، مالم يتفق على غير ذلك ، كما يجوز للمظهر حظر
التظهير من جديد ، وفى هذه الحالــة لا يعتبر ملزماً بالضمان قبل من يؤول اليهم
الشيك 490/2 0*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد قضت محكمة النقض :


*القصد الجنائى فى هذه الجريمة هو القصد
الجنائى العام والذى يكفى فيه علم من أصدره بأنه انما يعطل الوفاء بقيمة الشيك
الذى أصدره من قبل - فلا يستلزم فيها قصد جنائى خاص "*





*(
الطعن رقم 1337 لسنة 46 ق - جلسة 21/3/77 س 28 ق 81 ص 378)* 


*مبحث
خاص*





*(**
أحكام جديدة للشيك فى مشروع القانون التجارى 1997**
)* 





*تضمن
مشروع القانون التجارى المقدم 1997 العديد من الأحكام الجديدة والخاصة بالشيك ،
عرضاً لبعضها أثناء عرضنا لأحكام الشيك ونشير هنا الى أن الأحكام التى لم تتيحها
ظروف البحث 0*


*1- الضمان الاحتياطى 0*


*2- الرجوع*


*3- التحريف 0*


*4- الاحتجاج*

----------

